# Vikings' preseason opponents set



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikings' preseason opponents set
Posted by Judd Zulgad

Last update: March 31, 2010 - 2:26 PM

0 Comments Add comment Print 
Email Share Add to del.icio.us CloseShare The Vikings continue to wait for the 2010 regular-season schedule to be released, but they do know their opponents for their four preseason games.

The NFL announced its exhibition schedule today and the Vikings will travel to St. Louis and San Francisco in their first two games before playing host to Seattle and Denver. The San Francisco game is the only one that is entirely set.

It will be played at 7 p.m. on Sunday, Aug. 22 and carried by NBC. I can't recall the Vikings playing too many Sunday exhibition games in the past.

The Vikings will open the preseason at St. Louis with a game that will be played on either Friday, Aug 13 or Saturday, Aug. 14. No times has been set for that game either. That is also the case for the game against Seattle (to be played between Aug. 27-28 and Denver (to be played on Sept. 2).

The fact the Vikings will close the preseason on Thursday, Sept. 2 lends itself to those who think Minnesota will open the regular-season exactly one week later at New Orleans. Some of the final preseason games will be played on Sept. 3 but the Vikings will need to finish up early as possible if they are going to open the season on Sept. 9.

The regular-season schedule is expected to be released in mid-April.


----------

